
Show HN: A Covid-19 tracker with a timeline to scrub data back in time - kangabru
https://stopkillingpeople.xyz/#/
======
kangabru
I made yet another COVID-19 tracker, but it features some things I haven't
seen elsewhere. Specifically it allows you to compare 2 countries and scrub
data back in time to see how the virus spreads.

Source: John Hopkins API -
[https://github.com/CSSEGISandData/COVID-19](https://github.com/CSSEGISandData/COVID-19)

Source Code: [https://github.com/kangabru/stop-killing-
people](https://github.com/kangabru/stop-killing-people)

Built with React and d3. Happy to answer questions. Enjoy!

